# Hanging thread/fishing line



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Gee, I thought I asked this question but can't find my thread (no pun intended)... can anyone give me an idea on the best way to hang thread/fishing line from the ceiling (without damaging it) in a space about 4-5' wide by 12' long??? This will be inside a large partly finished room.


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

Perhaps you could tie your threads onto a piece of 12' string that matches the ceiling color and hang the 12' string. Maybe do a few rows of these strings to cover the 5' space. Keep the lights dim. I use thread for the "hangies" because fishing line sometimes has a visible shine to it. Just a thought.


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 6, 2009)

i used fishing line last year to hang the martha stewart black cardboard chandliers in a room, i just used clear push pins, and when i took them down i used a little white tooth paste on the tip of my finger to dab the spot. a year later and you still wouldn't know they were there.. i am not sure what you are trying to do, do you want it to look like a net , or have the string drop down ? but either way the push pins would hold it up with little notice i think.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

MM, are these going to be just loose lines hanging down (the effect being like walking through a spiders's web) or will they need to be able to bear weight?


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

If you are trying for the spider-web-in-the-face effect, I would not use fishing line. I did that one year and a string actually cut my neck (it tucked across my shoulder and caught under a fold of skin then pulled). Make sure the string can pull away from the ceiling easily if caught on something.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I just use push pins, but then again its "my" ceiling. And if visitors start looking for pin holes in the ceiling they are too fussy for me.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

If you are going for the spider web effect in a dark room, I haven;t done that but I have used fishing string on the ceiling and walls to make a base to work on for the cob web gun. I usually use either push pins or regular scotch tape if there won't be any weight on it.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

If you don't need it to bear weight, tie a small knot in the end of the string and roll it into a small ball of earthquake putty and then stick that to the ceiling. It will come off without damaging the ceiling.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

How about those 3M command adhesive hooks - they come off very clean and support some reasonable weights?


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

You could use small eye hooks twisted into the ceiling and then tie the fishing line onto them. I use this set up to hand model airplanes in my sons room and butterflies in my daughters room. I have some pretty heavy planes/helicopters hung and non of which have fallen in 3 years.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

THANKS EVERYONE for the great ideas. I'm going for the _invisible cobweb_ effect. The "hallway" part of the room will be dim but I think you're right, the fishing line may be either too shiny or get caught. I just had another thought. Threading a needle with nylon thread, piercing it through painters tape and cutting it/letting it dangle to desired length. I could use several of these staggered throughout the hallway so if one accidently gets pulled down by someone "swishing" it past their face, at least the rest won't fall down. The ceiling ends would be secured to the tape and the tape wouldn't make any marks on the ceiling.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If the ceiling itself is not going to be visible, then you might consider doing long threads suspended in the middle by strips of painters tape. It won't pull off the paint or plaster and it won't leave any residue when it is removed. You can paint painters tape to match the actual ceiling color if you need to, and it lets you do your setup quickly and easily for both setup and removal. No holes, no muss, no fuss!


----------

